# Sikkens products.



## MakDeco

I have relax my love for Sikkens now that have seen the new voc formula in action over a few years. I still like it not sure its worth the money as I still think that Cabot's oil semi even with a voc change as well is just as good.

On the comment about Flood and Sikkens just becasue a company owns another product doesn't mean they actually have changed the formulations and the means of producing it.


----------



## TheSidingGuy

Been using Armstrong Clark stain since the Sickens deal. Real nice stain and easy to use.


----------



## wmpw

If you are using SRD and it's peeling, you are not applying it correctly. As others have said, the color just fades away after 20-24 months. I use a ton of Sikkens and I have NEVER had it peel. It's the only stain that I have used that actually soaks into the wood, just about every other product sits on top. IMO, all you need is one properly applied coat.


----------



## TheSidingGuy

That Sikens was junk, Armstrong Clark all the way. Every 2 years hit it with a house wash mix. Them some OX and Stain it the next day. Way to easy for an old guy like me.


----------

